# Anyone have an opinion on this jointer



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

*Craftsman Professional 6-1/8 in. Jointer/Planer*

Sears item #00921705000
Mfr. model #21705
User Rating:







17 ratings
Reg Price: $579.99 
Savings: $30.00 
$549.99 



I have a chance to get this jointer at what I believe to be a very good price. I don't have a jointer now but use my TS as a jointer. This is mostly a paying hobby for me and I would like to move into Furniture building later. Do I need it. It is New (display) and will cost me aprox $208 tax and 2 year extended warranty included.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

That is an awesome price. You should have already bought it!
Bobby


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

BobbyfromHouston said:


> That is an awesome price. You should have already bought it!
> Bobby


Wife is paying for it as we speak. Just not sure if I need it or not?


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

If you woodwork you need a jointer. My opinion. Besides at that price you can sell it later if you choose. Congrats.
Bobby


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Regular price is very high, and most sale prices are still high....$208 is a screaming deal IMO! That's the Orion made jointer that gets generally very good comments from owners.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Regular price is very high, and most sale prices are still high....$208 is a screaming deal IMO! That's the Orion made jointer that gets generally very good comments from owners.


 
Knotscott hey don't take this the wrong way. How the hell do you know about all these tools, who makes them and stuff like that? You seem to have allot of knowledge about tools.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

There is one on Craigs List in my area for 175 that I have my eyes on. I am glad you posted these questions b/c I had the same ones. I did some research on it and it seemed to get good reviews but nothing more than opinions. Love the avatar Richard, when were you in?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

ACP said:


> Love the avatar Richard, when were you in?


 
4-1985-11-1991 when I was forced out on a medical from Desert Storm.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well my wife paid for the Jointer and guess what, they found a brand new one in the wharehouse still in the box, same price as the display model.so they still have one there for $179.00


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

This was my first jointer and It was a great deal for the money. My biggest problem with the jointer was when I was edging a long board it would want to tip over. If you could bolt it to the floor or put a couple of steel plates inside on the bottom would probably help. Since then I purchased the Grizzly G0604X with the longer beds, then sold that one and moved up to the 8" G0490. This one won't tip over.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I've got this one. It's tuned to perfection and it's a wonderful machine. Mines flipped to 240v (never ran it on 120 but it sings on 240). 
The motor's a dream, and mine was very accurate right off. I never even had to touch the gib ways... etc.
I've read about several "tippy" problems (reviews) and I'm perplexed :blink:...
I don't think I could tip mine if I tried. My only thought is maybe the base wasn't put together right? Not sure.

Here's the deal (in my thinking). If you're gonna buy a straight blade 6 inch jointer... this is a wonderful jointer. I still wish I went with 8 inches, but oh well. 
If you need to add carbide later, it's still affordable and a great running a machine.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rrbrown said:


> Knotscott hey don't take this the wrong way. How the hell do you know about all these tools, who makes them and stuff like that? You seem to have allot of knowledge about tools.


If you say it with confidence, people will believe anything. :laughing: 

Seriously, there's just some things that I've been following for a while, others that I know nothing about, and others that I'm dead wrong about even if I think I know about them! :blink:

I tipped my Grizzly 6" over backward when the caster broke, but never since....I'd imagine any of the similar 6" cast iron units with the narrow base are a bit on the top heavy side, and that it's not unique to this model.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I will have to keep that in mind and try to check for a solution if needed. 

Thanks


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

*adjust it!*

The biggest tip to using any jointer, is to take the time to carefully adjust the infeed and outfeed tables, fence, etc. Even the cheap ones will do a decent job when set up correctly.


----------

